
4M people have Web browser extensions that sell their every click - notlukesky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/07/18/i-found-your-data-its-sale/
======
moocowtruck
I think way more than 4Million people have chrome installed

~~~
Topgamer7
4 million is the count of people that installed those particular extensions
that leak your information.

~~~
bobwaycott
I believe the parent was making a somewhat snarky comment implying Chrome
itself reports every click to Google.

------
aalhour
I have hit a paywall, can someone add the list of extensions of here as a
comment?

~~~
IronBacon
The full report, I think: [https://securitywithsam.com/2019/07/dataspii-leak-
via-browse...](https://securitywithsam.com/2019/07/dataspii-leak-via-browser-
extensions/)

